# R32GTR Diff - ABS/Speedo reading



## EvilChap (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello clever people 

I am planning on changing my diff on my S15 to a diff from an R32GTR which I already have, along with the hubs and shafts etc, to match up with the RB30 engine and RB25 gearbox...

I was wondering if there is an ABS sensor on the R32GTR diff, so my Race Logic Traction control will keep working... and also if there's a speed sensor on there for much the same reason?

If not, I guess it must take the speed reading from the gearbox usually?

Thanks for any helps!

Ben


----------

